# I just popped my 2 star cherry!!!!



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

after 700 rides on uber I finally earned a 2 star!!


----------



## ancwasabi (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Pat yourself on the back and have yourself a drink.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

The world is now in balance. Congratulations


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Just curious, how do you find out how many stars you get in a rating?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Just curious, how do you find out how many stars you get in a rating?


Email uber. My app won't give me a breakdown so I've been emailing them. 7 one stars, 270 five stars, 18 4 stars, 10 three stars. 750 total trips


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> after 700 rides on uber I finally earned a 2 star!!


Did you really earn it? lol


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Did you really earn it? lol


I didn't earn it. I earned a few ones by screwing up the navigation, but the 2 is a mystery. I don't know what it is i did.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I didn't earn it. I earned a few ones by screwing up the navigation, but the 2 is a mystery. I don't know what it is i did.


There are a million things that you could have not done that is beyond your control. Maybe your not the pax type. Maybe they don't approve what kind of car your driving. Deal with alto of that in Philadelphia


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Email uber. My app won't give me a breakdown so I've been emailing them. 7 one stars, 270 five stars, 18 4 stars, 10 three stars. 750 total trips


Thanks.

I doubt you really earned any of the 1-star ratings. Some people are just shits. I messed up a nav and added some distance and a few mins. So, I'm pretty sure she gave me a 1 or 2 star -- I guess that is somewhat understandable. She was complaining to me that her other Uber driver canceled on her; I almost told her it might have been at least partly due to her rating -- she was 4.6-something. But if it was her, my understanding is I won't have her as a pax again. So, there's the silver lining.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Email uber. My app won't give me a breakdown so I've been emailing them. *7 one stars*, 270 five stars, 18 4 stars, 10 three stars. 750 total trips


That's it? Amateur....



LA_Native said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I doubt you really earned any of the 1-star ratings. Some people are just shits. I messed up a nav and added some distance and a few mins. So, I'm pretty sure she gave me a 1 or 2 star -- I guess that is somewhat understandable. She was complaining to me that her other Uber driver canceled on her; I almost told her it might have been at least partly due to her rating -- she was 4.6-something. But if it was her, my understanding is I won't have her as a pax again. So, there's the silver lining.


Nope, you can still get her. You or the pax has to complain to blacklist the other, and even then it's questionable if it actually happens.

You're in Venice though, plenty of people the likelihood of a rematch is slim.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Nope, you can still get her. You or the pax has to complain to blacklist the other, and even then it's questionable if it actually happens.
> 
> You're in Venice though, plenty of people the likelihood of a rematch is slim.


I see. 
Well, she wasn't terrible, but the way she was talking to her "friends" (I assume) on the phone -- she's just not a chill or kind person. And she was on her way to Church/Easter function.

Thx for the reply.


----------



## Speedracer415 (Jan 8, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> after 700 rides on uber I finally earned a 2 star!!


Ahhh...I remember when I got my first 2 star. Lol


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Achievement unlocked *


----------

